# The PBS (Pill Box Shooter)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a confession, I LOVE boxes and I LOVE systems.

When I came across this little pill box when i was cleaning up my shop, I was thinking...this would make a great case for a super mini slingshot. Inspired by the PFS and Altoids tins shooters, I came up with the PBS.










The pill box is just a bit bigger than an Altoids tin.










Opening the first layer of the pill box reveals the ammo compartments.










Hinging the second layer open produces the PBS frame and the band sets.










Made from a laser cut 1/4" birch ply, the PBS is a small but a full TTF shooter.

SOME ASSEMBLY REQUIRED! Shown here with the 1842 band set and a gutted paracord wrist lanyard.










The pill box has room for 2 extra bandsets, and even different weights if needed.










The 4 compartments are perfect for different sized ammo, I think even 3/8 will fit.










Some glory shots:



















Held in a semi hammer grip but best shot sideways.










The ring aids in holding on to it.










PILL BOX ON!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nifty box. I am a fan of containers. That's a sweet one. slingshot is nice too. But I like the container more  j/k... kinda.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> nifty box. I am a fan of containers. That's a sweet one. slingshot is nice too. But I like the container more  j/k... kinda.


This makes me want to go and find OTHER boxes and cases and see if I can design a slingshot to fit in it! I am looking at some of the fishing bait boxes right now.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's fantastic!! Awesome package and great little shooter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a lovely bit of kit!!! You did a great job on that.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Fantastic little shooter for a great pocketable, take anywhere, anytime, shooter.

Like American express card, never leave home without it hey.

Even though with cargo type shorts i wear every day here in Thailand, I do always carry just "slightly" (understatements of all time) larger slingshots always.

Like at least one Target Hathcock Sniper, and at least one other smaller one usually.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a clever set up.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice little system! You should check out fly fishing boxes by Orvis. They have some cool stuff. Looking forward to your next system.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So awesome! Nice one man.

Clever Moniker


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

slicker than snot! And more fun to play with! 

Awesome little kit.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like your ideas, inventions and your works. Much respect! :bowdown:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cool idea, im stealing my grandmothers pill box next time i visit.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> cool idea, im stealing my grandmothers pill box next time i visit.


you mean again don't you  :shakehead:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just AMAZING!!!!!!!

Classy and high-tech!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool idea !


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

thats one of the best catty I have seen I really like its grate


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You should market that little set up.


----------

